# My two bucks for the 2008 season. ANd the craziest deer i have ever seen



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

wow weird but awesome , you dont have to worry about anyone ever shooting anything like ours ! thats for sure


----------



## bigneily (May 25, 2009)

that crazy non typical  is awesome, i'de like to see one like that also, good job...:cheers:


----------



## Mofat24 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Unique*

That non-typical is awesome looking.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Gnarly!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

That is one ugly looking set of horns...in a good way...the mount is very nice


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Awesome bucks!!


----------

